# Fabulous Photographs



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I got my camera working and with some tips from others I got some decent pictures of my girls. 

First up...

The fabulous and sometimes snoopy Dora the Explorer





































My camera has these weird filters and stuff that you can use, so that is the reason none of these are in true color.

And then there is the shy, but cuddly Bandette...



















Then there is the cunning and allusive Alicia...



















The other 3 will get there close ups next. But, how do you think I'm doing on my mouse photographing? I think they turned out pretty decent for indoor close-ups.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

shadowmouse said:


> And then there is the shy, but cuddly Bandette...


Bandette is nice. What kind of variegation does she have? Piebald (broken) or Banded? I think she looks banded and the name fits well, but probably she will be piebald genetically, right?

Regards, Roland


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Roland said:


> shadowmouse said:
> 
> 
> > And then there is the shy, but cuddly Bandette...
> ...


I don't really know much about genetics. I have always referred to her as banded. Maybe someone else can enlighten us?


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

Personally I record mice like these as Bicolour on my records because they fit into no known marking category.
Although a while ago I was accused of using the term as a gimmick so for breeders I list them as "marked".

They are also known as piebald according to some.

I "think" they are caused by a recessive white spot gene frequently seen in pet shop stock. 
From a line of mice with these markings you can fluke any recognised marking pattern however to breed it consistantly it takes many generations and lots of mismarked mice before it is considered to be a true representation of that variety.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Interesting. I got all my mice from the same breeder. Bandette is obviously banded, and then 2 others look like dutch, but are probably more like very wide banded. The other is piebald, but her underside looks like a banded tan. I think it's interesting this marking showed up so frequently in Erica's stock when she herself would tell you she's only a few generations off from pet shop stock.

Very cool info.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

She's not variegated; here in the US a mouse like this is just called marked, with other qualifiers added like banded, headspot, and whatever else might apply, like even or uneven. It's probably a recessive type of marking, IMHO.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

are you in the US or UK...I forget....lol If the US, my guess would be (incomplete) dominant banded...especially with the "dutch" looking ones as well. In my experience banded is usually heterozygous (one copy of the banded gene) and the "dutch" looking ones are homozygous banded (2 copies of the banded gene).


----------

